# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about забывать/забыть

## Unregistered

http://masterrussian.com/verbs/zabivat_zabit 
How do I explain the difference between забывать/ забыть in the future tense.  I believe that 9/10 the perfective aspect will be used with this particular verb.  My students were OK with the the imp/perf aspects for the future tense until we got to this verb.  None of my books explain, there is nothing on the internet to explain.  I just know because it is similar to Ukrainian as far as meaning and usage. Аlso, незабывать/ незабыть was hard to explain and they left class somewhat confused.

----------


## gRomoZeka

The main difference is the same as in Present tense - repetetive or regular action vs. one-time action.
For example (I'm bad with English tenses so the English translations may be messed up a bit): 
1) Я буду забывать имя нового знакомого до тех пор, пока не запишу его в блокноте. - I'll be forgetting the name of my new acquaintance until I write it down in my notebook.
This is repetetive/regular action. This person will not remember the name despite asking for it many times, etc., and will forget it regularly until it'll be written down. 
2) Если мой новый знакомый назовет свое имя только один раз, я обязательно его забуду - If my new acquaintance says his name only once, I'll definitely forget it.
It's a one-time and finite action. This person will forget the name and that's it. 
So "забыть"/"забывать" does not differ from any other verb in this regard. And same goes for "не забывать/ не забыть". It's just "not + verb" (please remember that "не" + verb is always spelled separately). Maybe examples that make sense are a little harder to think of.

----------

